# Dealerships getting desperate



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

MSRP $42,000 2020 4Runner TRD Offroad at $39,000. Special deal from the dealership 😃 Party is about to start. I will keep my cool. In two months, I will tell them here is the $15,000 downpayment check. I want that 4Runner for $34,000 with a full tank of gas 😃


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> MSRP $42,000 2020 4Runner TRD Offroad at $39,000. Special deal from the dealership &#128515; Party is about to start. I will keep my cool. In two months, I will tell them here is the $15,000 downpayment check. I want that 4Runner for $34,000 with a full tank of gas &#128515;


Have you checked dealerships nationwide or just one near you?


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

IDK, there are some pretty sweet 2018 & 2019 used models w/Mfg. Warranty that you could probably almost pay cash for. Given some of the Buyer protections of each site, IMHO a Buyer has MORE GUARANTEES buying Online than buying from brick-n-mortar Dealership.

For sure you would be paying thousands of dollars LESS if you let the First-Owner be the poor schmuck who absorbed the highest depreciation costs for the life of the vehicle... If you can wait for economy to NOT re-open/recover like Gov. is hoping, then there will REALLY be some deals when folks start to get desperate to liquidate some personal assets...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> If you can wait for economy to NOT re-open/recover like Gov. is hoping, then there will REALLY be some deals when folks start to get desperate to liquidate some personal assets


6 months from now I'm guessing there will be some sweet deals on cars and real estate.

Especially the used car market.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes.
It's a cycle that has happened before.
And, it looks like it's starting up ...

Deflation.
Unemployment.
Then Inflation.
Bank failures.
Depression.

People with cash on hand (not in banks), low debt ... will do very well.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...looters-snag-50-cars-including-205816642.html


----------



## cableguy58 (May 13, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> MSRP $42,000 2020 4Runner TRD Offroad at $39,000. Special deal from the dealership &#128515; Party is about to start. I will keep my cool. In two months, I will tell them here is the $15,000 downpayment check. I want that 4Runner for $34,000 with a full tank of gas &#128515;


Im in the car business and just because their is a pandemic we don't discount cars or want to give them away you all think you can walk in and tell us what you want to pay we laugh at you and just string you along like you do to us. In two months dealers wont have any inventory because the factory have been shout down for 3 months so you best buy that car now it wont be cheaper in 2 months when their is only a couple of dealers who have a truck like that in stock. So if you think you can low ball them and tell them how to run their business sick of people like you why don't you go to the gas station and tell them you want to pay .99 cents a gallon they will laugh at you or go to a high end steak house and order the porterhouse for 2 that's $100 and ask if you can pay $16.95 what the hamburger cost's no happening they would throw your ass out the problem is you get rebate and it's never enough and then you post all over social media that the dealer ripped me off no profit is not a dirty word all businesses are in it for profit.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

There will be some real deals on late model used cars as the rental agencies have to rid themselves of hundreds of thousands of vehicles from their rental fleet that are not being rented and are sitting in parking lots depreciating every day. Expect to be able to buy a one year old vehicle at about 50% of the original window sticker price. 

As far as new vehicles are concerned, you will not find those vehicles being dumped into the marketplace. There are many dealers that still have brand new 2017, 2018 and 2019 vehicles in stock that they have refused to dump. Your best hope on new cars is that manufacturers will offer incentives or rebates.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Nothing like getting laughed out of a dealership....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> IDK, there are some pretty sweet 2018 & 2019 used models w/Mfg. Warranty that you could probably almost pay cash for. Given some of the Buyer protections of each site, IMHO a Buyer has MORE GUARANTEES buying Online than buying from brick-n-mortar Dealership.
> 
> For sure you would be paying thousands of dollars LESS if you let the First-Owner be the poor schmuck who absorbed the highest depreciation costs for the life of the vehicle... If you can wait for economy to NOT re-open/recover like Gov. is hoping, then there will REALLY be some deals when folks start to get desperate to liquidate some personal assets...


Not on a 4Runner unfortunately and that's what OP was referring to.


cableguy58 said:


> Im in the car business and just because their is a pandemic we don't discount cars or want to give them away you all think you can walk in and tell us what you want to pay we laugh at you and just string you along like you do to us. In two months dealers wont have any inventory because the factory have been shout down for 3 months so you best buy that car now it wont be cheaper in 2 months when their is only a couple of dealers who have a truck like that in stock. So if you think you can low ball them and tell them how to run their business sick of people like you why don't you go to the gas station and tell them you want to pay .99 cents a gallon they will laugh at you or go to a high end steak house and order the porterhouse for 2 that's $100 and ask if you can pay $16.95 what the hamburger cost's no happening they would throw your ass out the problem is you get rebate and it's never enough and then you post all over social media that the dealer ripped me off no profit is not a dirty word all businesses are in it for profit.


OP works at a dealership. He knows how things work


----------



## cableguy58 (May 13, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> There will be some real deals on late model used cars as the rental agencies have to rid themselves of hundreds of thousands of vehicles from their rental fleet that are not being rented and are sitting in parking lots depreciating every day. Expect to be able to buy a one year old vehicle at about 50% of the original window sticker price.
> 
> As far as new vehicles are concerned, you will not find those vehicles being dumped into the marketplace. There are many dealers that still have brand new 2017, 2018 and 2019 vehicles in stock that they have refused to dump. Your best hope on new cars is that manufacturers will offer incentives or rebates.
> [/no one has leftover 17 18 or 19 i dont even have any 19 left over. Just so you all know rebates are lower this month than last month we had a great month of May selling from home so as summer comes the rebates will be less come July.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Used 4Runners are also expensive. They have insane resale value. Unless you buy a 15 year old one.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

not sure about anywhere else but dealerships here were labeled 'essential' and never closed. In fact, my last ride during SAH was to a dealership.
Pretty sure none here in 'panic' mode as their ability to sell was never compromised. Maybe not a lot of lookers, but those who were clearly going to buy, did. 
They wouldn't leap at a clear low balled 'offer'. However, based on ads, they sure are making offers to get people to purchase.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

New2This said:


> Have you checked dealerships nationwide or just one near you?


I have an eye on East coast dealerships.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Unless you buy a 15 year old one.


Well... They're crazy priced then, too. Even with 200K+ miles, or what ever. Not to mention if they have slightly bigger tires and maybe HD bumpers and a snorkel for the air intake. &#129318;‍♂

Yes, they are pretty damn reliable and all that, but hot damn...    Of course, it's not the one who asks, it's the one who pays. :whistling:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

cableguy58 said:


> Im in the car business and just because their is a pandemic we don't discount cars or want to give them away you all think you can walk in and tell us what you want to pay we laugh at you and just string you along like you do to us. In two months dealers wont have any inventory because the factory have been shout down for 3 months so you best buy that car now it wont be cheaper in 2 months when their is only a couple of dealers who have a truck like that in stock. So if you think you can low ball them and tell them how to run their business sick of people like you why don't you go to the gas station and tell them you want to pay .99 cents a gallon they will laugh at you or go to a high end steak house and order the porterhouse for 2 that's $100 and ask if you can pay $16.95 what the hamburger cost's no happening they would throw your ass out the problem is you get rebate and it's never enough and then you post all over social media that the dealer ripped me off no profit is not a dirty word all businesses are in it for profit.


I said 6 months because right now people have UI/PUA and other money. Companies are also seeing what employees they can cut and still function.

Car manufacturers are ramping up production.

If jobs don't come back strong there won't be as many people buying cars, especially in markets like Las Vegas dependent on tourism.

Fewer conferences/conventions means less people visiting the Strip, drinking too much and emptying their pockets into slot machines, poker tables and strip clubs, which means less jobs.

Less jobs = less people buying new cars. People will use duct tape and bubble gum to keep their clunker hooptie running. I won't even get derail the thread talking about the Real Estate market in 6 months except to say there will probably be some good deals to be had in some markets.

Hertz is flooding the used car market right now with great deals.

But then what the **** do I know? I'm a goddamn Uber driver. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

$3K off a $42K vehicle is a great deal?? That would have sucked even before the pandemic.
Or is that a vehicle that would typically go for higher than MSRP??


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Well... They're crazy priced then, too. Even with 200K+ miles, or what ever. Not to mention if they have slightly bigger tires and maybe HD bumpers and a snorkel for the air intake. &#129318;‍♂
> 
> Yes, they are pretty damn reliable and all that, but hot damn...    Of course, it's not the one who asks, it's the one who pays. :whistling:


I'm definitely NOT buying any vehicle with a snorkel!!!!


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Illini said:


> $3K off a $42K vehicle is a great deal?? That would have sucked even before the pandemic.
> Or is that a vehicle that would typically go for higher than MSRP??


Yes I am good in getting deals less than MSRP. But the fact that they are annpuncing that $3000 discount and on the mighty 4Runner, it shows desperation. 4Runners and Tacomas have crazy resale value. Because they never freaking die.

I don't need another car till 2040. That's not a bad investment.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

cableguy58 said:


> Im in the car business and just because their is a pandemic we don't discount cars or want to give them away you all think you can walk in and tell us what you want to pay we laugh at you and just string you along like you do to us. In two months dealers wont have any inventory because the factory have been shout down for 3 months so you best buy that car now it wont be cheaper in 2 months when their is only a couple of dealers who have a truck like that in stock. So if you think you can low ball them and tell them how to run their business sick of people like you why don't you go to the gas station and tell them you want to pay .99 cents a gallon they will laugh at you or go to a high end steak house and order the porterhouse for 2 that's $100 and ask if you can pay $16.95 what the hamburger cost's no happening they would throw your ass out the problem is you get rebate and it's never enough and then you post all over social media that the dealer ripped me off no profit is not a dirty word all businesses are in it for profit.


I used to be in the biz too.
I started on 'the line' and worked up to Fleet Manager, and did F&I too.

Sales meeting, every week.
In an effort to counter "be-backs" you gotta have a good reason why today is the day. Sometimes the sales mgr would go around the room and point to you and say, "WHY is it a good time to buy a car TODAY?" You better have a good reason with no hesitation.
* Its the end of the month and the manager needs the numbers. Today's the day!
* Its the beginning of the month and the manager needs the numbers.
* New sales manager trying to prove himself, he's making crazy deals, TODAY!
* End of the quarter and flooring fees are killing us, we need to move cars, TODAY.
* Last weekends sales numbers were off. Today is Monday, boss will make a crazy deal so he can put today's sale on last weekend. TODAY
* Bank called this morning with a small package of low interest money, when its gone, its gone.
* Used car manager is buying too many cars from wholesalers, we really need your trade in - TODAY.

So, I guess you got a different one. That's great.
* Covid 19 is going to push up the price of a new car. Buy it TODAY.

Never believe anything a car salesman, or a politician, or a hooker tells you.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I used to be in the biz too.
> I started on 'the line' and worked up to Fleet Manager, and did F&I too.
> 
> Sales meeting, every week.
> ...


Can you please telll us how dealers make money? I already know some but want to learn more. The more I know, the better chances of stealing a 4Runner from them. The Rav4 that I bought from them, I let them run the credit check. I told them, subtract $2000 from the MSRP, no downpayment and I will sign the deal right now. And they agreed. Later I was furious at myself. I should have threatened to walk out for anything less than $4000.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Personally I don't consider a full tank of gas to be a part of the deal. You should expect to drive a car home with a full tank of gas. 

There are too many rooms where dealership can manipulate the asking price. I have contacted a local car sales having a red 2017 Lexus IS 200t with 25k miles on the clock in the inventory. This colour is very rare in the series post 2010 and makes me excited. They asked for $21000 but it was only a fair price. Don't forget about those additional dealer fees and tax. 

Had it been $21k with the CPO benefits, I might have given it a thought. Anyway you can't expect a dealership experience from sales of such scale, right? Then the salesperson asked if I would give a green light at $18k. Well, if I can drive that IS home with ~$20k (tax incl.) and sell that away for $15k a year later (I will probably stay in that State for a year), it only costs me about ~$14 / day. This may not be a bad deal after all. How can you rent a Lexus with this price range? 😂

This bubble did not last for too long before popped. I asked for the drive out price (not sure if this is the right term to describe the final buyout price) and this is when he started to talk in circles. A few days later, I was referred to a lady in the finance department but she insisted to put my credits to calculate the monthly payment. Wait! I never said I was buying the car :rollseyes:. Besides, I don't think my credit score has anything to do with the drive out price which is the sum of the selling price + dealer fees + tax. As simple as that, I have already felt annoyed by her coercive tactics. How is monthly payment relevant? You can pay $400 for 24 months, 36 months, 48 months and so on. What it really matters is how much the car is going to cost me! She was also determined to sell me those "extended warranty". My impression is that this is most likely a scam (possibly how they make profits). I am willing to place a bet that this 2017 will not fail me in a year's time!


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Personally I don't consider a full tank of gas to be a part of the deal. You should expect to drive a car home with a full tank of gas.
> 
> There are too many rooms where dealership can manipulate the asking price. I have contacted a local car sales having a red 2017 Lexus IS 200t with 25k miles on the clock in the inventory. This colour is very rare in the series post 2010 and makes me excited. They asked for $21000 but it was only a fair price. Don't forget about those additional dealer fees and tax.
> 
> ...


I worked for Metro PCS for a while. I was the store manager for a dealer in New York City. When I sold a plan to the customer, the 1st month's bill would go to the dealer, we called it FSB. The dealer would get $60 for a $60 plan. And I was very good in selling, I used to do some crazy deals. I would sell a $100 phone for $80, so that I could push $60 plan on the customer. And then would sell a $5 accessory for $29.99 to some other customer &#128513; Losses on some items and then big profits on others. At the end of the day, I made lots of money on FSB and accessories. Dealer was happy with me &#128513; Since I was the manager too, I knew all the deals that the dealer did including putting $29.99 stickers on those crappy accessories &#128513;
I am pretty sure car dealers have hidden profits like that. That'a why I never buy extended warranty and other crap from them.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Never believe anything a car salesman, or a politician, or a hooker tells you.


How about an ex-hooker car salesman (complete with plaid suite) running for political office?



Muhammad D said:


> MSRP $42,000 2020 4Runner TRD Offroad at $39,000. Special deal from the dealership &#128515; Party is about to start. I will keep my cool. In two months, I will tell them here is the $15,000 downpayment check. I want that 4Runner for $34,000 with a full tank of gas &#128515;


I might be wrong here, but reading in-between the lines in most your posts, I'm getting a tiny bit of a hint that you might be a 4Runner fan!


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> How about an ex-hooker car salesman (complete with plaid suite) running for political office?
> 
> 
> I might be wrong here, but reading in-between the lines in most your posts, I'm getting a tiny bit of a hint that you might be a 4Runner fan!


Yes I am a big 4Runner fan, and other Toyota trucks.
And also, never give your phone number to a car salesman, only email address. Otherwise they will act like a pest according to them &#128517; This was from two years ago.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Yes I am a big 4Runner fan, and other Toyota trucks.
> And also, never give your phone number to a car salesman, only email address. Otherwise they will act like a pest according to them &#128517; This was from two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 470896


Well? Did you view the information?!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> MSRP $42,000 2020 4Runner TRD Offroad at $39,000. Special deal from the dealership &#128515; Party is about to start. I will keep my cool. In two months, I will tell them here is the $15,000 downpayment check. I want that 4Runner for $34,000 with a full tank of gas &#128515;


 R u planning to use the 4 runner for uber?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Well? Did you view the information?!


No &#128517;



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> R u planning to use the 4 runner for uber?


HELL NO!!! 4Runner is not made for Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> How about an ex-hooker car salesman (complete with plaid suite) running for political office?


White shoes and a white belt?
HELLS yea.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

cableguy58 said:


> Im in the car business and just because their is a pandemic we don't discount cars or want to give them away you all think you can walk in and tell us what you want to pay we laugh at you and just string you along like you do to us. In two months dealers wont have any inventory because the factory have been shout down for 3 months so you best buy that car now it wont be cheaper in 2 months when their is only a couple of dealers who have a truck like that in stock. So if you think you can low ball them and tell them how to run their business sick of people like you why don't you go to the gas station and tell them you want to pay .99 cents a gallon they will laugh at you or go to a high end steak house and order the porterhouse for 2 that's $100 and ask if you can pay $16.95 what the hamburger cost's no happening they would throw your ass out the problem is you get rebate and it's never enough and then you post all over social media that the dealer ripped me off no profit is not a dirty word all businesses are in it for profit.


 Ok, I bought a brand new 2019 Mitsubishi Mirage G4 June 21, 2019. The car is great, love it!! Only had 17 miles on it, now since I drive for Uber it has 43,234 miles. 
Here is the negative, I had no credit (bad or good) I paid 100.00 and drove off the lot (I can provide photocopy). The dealership which I thought was ok (Mark Mitsubishi in Scottsdale, AZ.) my deal was done over the phone within 15 minutes and 2 screenshots (1 of my 1099K earnings 2018 and 2 bank statements mainly deposits). The salesman man who I was in contact with, it was done by mainly text messages.
This was June 20, 2019. The salesman texts me if I wanted a manual or automatic, I chose automatic. The next question was what color? I text him silver or white, light-colored for Arizona. 
I went into the dealership on June 21, 2019. I had my new car!! 
Strings attached my car cost 14,126.00, after the fees including the 2700.00 service agreement, which is limited (which I was told bumper to bumper). Now the total is 17,810.87. They are charging me 26.31% APR. Now my total is 36,820.48 owed!! 
The loan company I am dealing with is Santander Consumer USA. Ironically they just lost a lawsuit for higher interest loans and selling service contracts through dealerships. 
I am paying 499.95 for 72 months. Tried to refi nobody will touch it.
I got smart I am going after the dealership that sold me the car, and Santander. Going through my State Attorney General. Submitted all documents. See what happens!!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Muhammad D said:


> Can you please telll us how dealers make money? I already know some but want to learn more. The more I know, the better chances of stealing a 4Runner from them. The Rav4 that I bought from them, I let them run the credit check. I told them, subtract $2000 from the MSRP, no downpayment and I will sign the deal right now. And they agreed. Later I was furious at myself. I should have threatened to walk out for anything less than $4000.


Dealers are entitled to make money. Dealers make money several ways:

1. The make money selling the car. They pay less for the car than they sell it to you for.
2. Dealers make money off of the financing. The finance companies and banks pay a commission to the dealer for arranging the financing. The higher the interest rate--the more the banks and finance companies pay the dealer.
3. Dealers make money on your trade in. Dealers will try to make $3000 on your trade in. If you have a $10,000 trade in, the dealer might offer you $6500 for it. 
3. Dealers make money by collecting a commission on the extended warranties that they sell. The commission on these warranties is sometimes 50%.
3. Dealers make money by selling protection packages (upholstery, wheel, remote, dent, exterior)
4. Dealers make money by collecting incentives and hold backs from the manufacturer.
5. Dealers make money in the service department. They are happy to give you a free oil change just to get the vehicle in to sell you brakes and other maintenance services.

If you want to save money. Go to CarMax and see what they will offer you to buy your present vehicle. That will give you the true value of your vehicle. If the dealer tries to lowball you on the trade, then you can simply pull out the Carmax offer.

Have your financing lined up before you go car shopping (a credit union is a good place to finance a car). If you are paying over 10% interest today, then you should not buy the car because your credit history says you can't afford it.

Know your interest rate and know how much you are going to be paying per month per thousand borrowed. That way you go into the dealership and they can't sell you on payments. Most people buy on payments. You should not buy on payments. You should make your decision based on the real cost of the vehicle and the interest rate you are paying.

Then negotiate your best price on the vehicle.

Also when you get into the F&I office (sometimes called the business office) tell him/her no on everything they are trying to sell you. You don't need any of it.

All cars are expenses. They are not investments and you don't have to protect them with the stuff the dealer is trying to sell you. Remember most cars end up in the junkyard in the next 5-15 years.



Muhammad D said:


> Yes I am a big 4Runner fan, and other Toyota trucks.
> And also, never give your phone number to a car salesman, only email address. Otherwise they will act like a pest according to them &#128517; This was from two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 470896


I've found the Maita Toyota people (in Sacramento) to be fair and reputable. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Illini said:


> $3K off a $42K vehicle is a great deal?? That would have sucked even before the pandemic.
> Or is that a vehicle that would typically go for higher than MSRP??


For a 4Runner, that is a great deal. If you can get your hands on one that is 3000 below MSRP, that is considered excellent. 1500 to 3000 below MSRP is still considered a great deal on a 4Runner. They're ranked number 4 in terms of holding their value. 1. Jeep Wrangler 2. Toyota Tacoma 3. Toyota Tundra and 4. Toyota 4Runner. The average depreciation on a vehicle after 5 years is 60%. A 4Runner is more along the lines of 36 %. Which isn't that far off from the Jeep Wrangler at the number one spot. A Wrangler's depreciation is 30% after 5 years.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> For a 4Runner, that is a great deal. If you can get your hands on one that is 3000 below MSRP, that is considered excellent. 1500 to 3000 below MSRP is still considered a great deal on a 4Runner. They're ranked number 4 in terms of holding their value. 1. Jeep Wrangler 2. Toyota Tacoma 3. Toyota Tundra and 4. Toyota 4Runner. The average depreciation on a vehicle after 5 years is 60%. A 4Runner is more along the lines of 36 %. Which isn't that far off from the Jeep Wrangler at the number one spot. A Wrangler's depreciation is 30% after 5 years.


Wrangler doesn't deserve to be among those three Toyotas in the top. Consumer reports give Wrangler a reliability rating of 12/100, which makes it a piece of junk. 4Runner will outlast any car out there. I won't buy another car for 20 years &#128515;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> Wrangler doesn't deserve to be among those three Toyotas in the top. Consumer reports give Wrangler a reliability rating of 12/100, which makes it a piece of junk. 4Runner will outlast any car out there. I won't buy another car 20 years &#128515;


Oh I completely agree. I would much rather have a 4Runner than a Wrangler. I don't know why the Wrangler holds its value so well. The 4Runner definitely beats out the Wrangler in Comfort. Plus it's rare a Wrangler goes as long as a 4Runner without issues. I love that Toyota has the top three out of four spots though.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> For a 4Runner, that is a great deal. If you can get your hands on one that is 3000 below MSRP, that is considered excellent. 1500 to 3000 below MSRP is still considered a great deal on a 4Runner.


I guess according to OP it isn't, since he's still not biting. Or maybe he is just kicking tires?


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

I know a lot of people are against getting extended warranties. It may be better to save that extra money every month yourself, and put it aside for any future needed repairs. If you buy a reliable vehicle, then the chances of using the extended warranty are very low. 

Now in my case, it actually was damn worth every penny. I bought a 2013 altima several years ago at Carmax. Manufacturers Warranty was up to 60kish, and I extended it up to 125k miles by paying around $1800 divided by 72 months. Car never gave me any problems during the manufacturers warranty period, but not too long after it, the ac stopped working and I replaced the compressor at the dealer. That was around $1000 ( paid $100 deductible ). And then a year later I had to replace the whole transmission (thats a known problem with many Nissan models around that time) which cost around $4000. For both jobs I went to 2 different dealers and both didnt know I had an extended warranty before they told me what was needed to be done. 

I still have one more year to pay in full, but if nothing else happens, I would have paid $1800+$100+$100 ($2000) for something that would have costed me $5000. Last time I checked, Carmax changed their Extended warranty either by parts and labor covered, or by increasing the price. 

Bottom line is: If you buy a brand new reputable/reliable vehicle you dont the EW. If you buy a used less reliable vehicle, I would get EW as long as the price made sense.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My dealer has called me twice this month. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> I guess according to OP it isn't, since he's still not biting. Or maybe he is just kicking tires?


 from the sounds of it and talking with him about 4Runners on other threads, it sounds like he's been planning this purchase for a while. I think he's just making sure he has all his ducks in a row and his finances exactly where he wants them before making the purchase. I could be wrong though


k4ever said:


> I know a lot of people are against getting extended warranties. It may be better to save that extra money every month yourself, and put it aside for any future needed repairs. If you buy a reliable vehicle, then the chances of using the extended warranty are very low.
> 
> Now in my case, it actually was damn worth every penny. I bought a 2013 altima several years ago at Carmax. Manufacturers Warranty was up to 60kish, and I extended it up to 125k miles by paying around $1800 divided by 72 months. Car never gave me any problems during the manufacturers warranty period, but not too long after it, the ac stopped working and I replaced the compressor at the dealer. That was around $1000 ( paid $100 deductible ). And then a year later I had to replace the whole transmission (thats a years problem with many Nissan models around that time) which cost around $4000. For both jobs I went to 2 different dealers and both didnt know I had an extended warranty before they told me what was needed to be done.
> 
> ...


 I think it depends on the situation. I personally rather have the reassurance and have it financed into my monthly budget versus unexpected Financial surprises LOL that's my motto or maybe just my way of justifying getting a new vehicle every few years &#128518; up until I did ride share, I always purchased new and I traded up approximately every 3 years. so I was always under manufacturer warranty. For me, this work. I always was under warranty, I always had free maintenance packages, I never had unexpected vehicle maintenance or repairs and I saved money by paying for registration on a new vehicle rather than Tires and Brakes on the old vehicle LOL


ANT 7 said:


> My dealer has called me twice this month. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 if the sales guys were ever hurting for a sale at my dealership, they knew to call me. LOL they know as soon as they get me in a new car and I smell that new car smell , it's a done deal. I'd also purchased enough vehicles through them, they knew my taste as well as what I would agree to and what I wouldn't , often already having the numbers worked out by the time they called me LOL


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> from the sounds of it and talking with him about 4Runners on other threads, it sounds like he's been planning this purchase for a while. I think he's just making sure he has all his ducks in a row and his finances exactly where he wants them before making the purchase. I could be wrong though
> I think it depends on the situation. I personally rather have the reassurance and have it financed into my monthly budget versus unexpected Financial surprises LOL that's my motto or maybe just my way of justifying getting a new vehicle every few years &#128518; up until I did ride share, I always purchased new and I traded up approximately every 3 years. so I was always under manufacturer warranty. For me, this work. I always was under warranty, I always had free maintenance packages, I never had unexpected vehicle maintenance or repairs and I saved money by paying for registration on a new vehicle rather than Tires and Brakes on the old vehicle LOL
> if the sales guys were ever hurting for a sale at my dealership, they knew to call me. LOL they know as soon as they get me in a new car and I smell that new car smell , it's a done deal. I'd also purchased enough vehicles through them, they knew my taste as well as what I would agree to and what I wouldn't , often already having the numbers worked out by the time they called me LOL





TomTheAnt said:


> I guess according to OP it isn't, since he's still not biting. Or maybe he is just kicking tires?


I am serious, but not for $39,000. $34,000 or $35,000 is what I want. I hope dealers agree.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Just to throw in a couple more things.

1. If a salesman at a dealer, that you had a prior relationship with, calls you to come in and look at a vehicle, that can work out for you. There are times that the dealership needs to move a certain number or type of vehicle in order to qualify for an incentive or some other reason. During this time, the dealership is willing to take less. It won't be tens of thousands less--but it will be less. While you are on the phone with this salesman, you might want to discuss what the sales manager is willing to do. Ask him if this is the best that he has seen or if it would be better to wait. Remember the salesman works at the dealer every day and he knows when the best time to strike is. 

For example the OP wants a hot model, in demand new vehicle. That vehicle is going to be sold close to sticker price (or even over sticker price) while the high perceived demand exists. But perceived demand does not equal actual demand and there may be an opportunity for you to benefit from in the form of a lower price when you get that call. 

Keep in mind, you must have an existing relationship with the salesman in order to receive this call. It can't come from you filling out a form online. However if you do fill a form out online and a salesman calls you, then simply explain that you are looking for a great deal on that "insert hot model here" and invite him to call you when the prices settle down and they are motivated to sell the vehicle. 

2. On extended warranties....This is a two edged sword. First, if you are going to purchase an extended warranty, only purchase one that is issued by one of the new car manufacturers. Don't even think about buying one from any company that is not one of the new car manufacturers (Ford, GM, Chrysler, Toyota, Honda, etc.) Most people are not aware that a competing manufacturer will write an extended warranty on a used vehicle it did not make. For example Ford will write an extended warranty on a a used Chevy.

You do not have to purchase the extended warranty at the same time you buy your new car. You can generally add it at any time during the original manufacturer's warranty period. Used cars, out of manufacturers original warranty, are a different animal, so you will need to speak with the person selling the warranty for the requirements.

If you do buy an extended warranty from the dealer, it is really considered an insurance policy and is subject to insurance regulation. What that means for you, is that if you want to cancel the extended warranty, you can do that is most cases and get a refund for the unused portion. This refund can range from $25 all the way up to 100% of what you paid. You will need to read the terms and conditions of your extended warranty in order to determine the amount. 

Genuine manufacturer's extended warranties can be purchased online at a tremendous discount. You don't have to buy it from the same dealer that you purchased the vehicle from. They will compete on these extended warranties just like they will compete on the price of the vehicle. Just google extended warranties and you will find them. Make sure you are purchasing only a manufacturers extended warranty. The companies selling the warranties online are new car franchised dealers that sell a lot of extended warranties.


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Yes I am good in getting deals less than MSRP. But the fact that they are annpuncing that $3000 discount and on the mighty 4Runner, it shows desperation. 4Runners and Tacomas have crazy resale value. Because they never freaking die.
> 
> I don't need another car till 2040. That's not a bad investment.


You will get bored after few years,you will want more power and technology safety as well.
Get good 2nd hand one with $15000 cash and run it to the ground 
Rinse and buy another one 
Let 1st owner take depreciation hit


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ubervader said:


> You will get bored after few years,you will w).
> Get good 2nd hand one with $15000 cash and run it to the ground
> Rinse and buy another one
> Let 1st owner take depreciation hit


I don't know about that. I've had four 4Runners and I'm still not bored.&#128517; In order to get one for $15,000, you'd have to buy one that's 15 yrs old


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know about that. I've had four 4Runners and I'm still not bored.&#128517; In order to get one for $15,000, you'd have to buy one that's 15 yrs old


In a world of hybrids, EVs, CVTs and unibody designs, a body on frame with a gas guzing 4.0 L and 5 speed automatic will never be boring &#128515;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Can you please telll us how dealers make money?


Watch this and you'll know more than 95% of people about how dealerships make money.






They actually have more than a dozen income sources: Service, warranties, trade-ins, detailing, finance, etc.

All the way down to the soda machine in the lobby.

It's possible to get a fair deal at a dealership. But you have to be savvy to all the tricks and pay cash for the right car at the right price.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Just wait for desperation to become despair!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Contrary to popular belief dealers don't actually make a lot of money from the recommended sale price. Generally is 5% max.
So how do they make money? They make it by putting you on the longest finance they can like 7 years at 5-10% interest.
Selling you extended warranty, extra parts, services & the other hundred & one things.

They don't want all cash buyers and often turn away cash buyers because they don't make any profit on cash buyers for new cars. 2nd hand cars yes more often then not but not on new cars. $39 000 from $42 000 drive away all cash don't even exist. $39 000 with 7 year finance with all the options selected & no lube is what the dealer will sign to you. Otherwise all cash, pay all tax, no tank of gas for $42 000 would be the best offer that they'll most likely give you  Anything else they'll be losing money on the car.

What some of these options. window tinting, upholstery protection, paint protection, rust protection, extended services, tow bar, bull bar, after market cup holders and blah blah blah can go on forever.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

cableguy58 said:


> Im in the car business and just because their is a pandemic we don't discount cars or want to give them away you all think you can walk in and tell us what you want to pay we laugh at you and just string you along like you do to us. In two months dealers wont have any inventory because the factory have been shout down for 3 months so you best buy that car now it wont be cheaper in 2 months when their is only a couple of dealers who have a truck like that in stock. So if you think you can low ball them and tell them how to run their business sick of people like you why don't you go to the gas station and tell them you want to pay .99 cents a gallon they will laugh at you or go to a high end steak house and order the porterhouse for 2 that's $100 and ask if you can pay $16.95 what the hamburger cost's no happening they would throw your ass out the problem is you get rebate and it's never enough and then you post all over social media that the dealer ripped me off no profit is not a dirty word all businesses are in it for profit.


Well thats one side of the equation but I think whats happening in the used car market is more relevant to car dealerships future than the factory.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> Ok, I bought a brand new 2019 Mitsubishi Mirage G4 June 21, 2019. The car is great, love it!! Only had 17 miles on it, now since I drive for Uber it has 43,234 miles.
> Here is the negative, I had no credit (bad or good) I paid 100.00 and drove off the lot (I can provide photocopy). The dealership which I thought was ok (Mark Mitsubishi in Scottsdale, AZ.) my deal was done over the phone within 15 minutes and 2 screenshots (1 of my 1099K earnings 2018 and 2 bank statements mainly deposits). The salesman man who I was in contact with, it was done by mainly text messages.
> This was June 20, 2019. The salesman texts me if I wanted a manual or automatic, I chose automatic. The next question was what color? I text him silver or white, light-colored for Arizona.
> I went into the dealership on June 21, 2019. I had my new car!!
> ...


Your post makes me cry. I bought a Mirage with 40k miles on it for $6k.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> They are charging me 26.31% APR. Now my total is 36,820.48 owed!!


Sorry you got burned like that, Bro. Some lessons are more expensive than others. Hope you learned yours.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

IRME4EVER said:


> Ok, I bought a brand new 2019 Mitsubishi Mirage G4 June 21, 2019. The car is great, love it!! Only had 17 miles on it, now since I drive for Uber it has 43,234 miles.
> Here is the negative, I had no credit (bad or good) I paid 100.00 and drove off the lot (I can provide photocopy). The dealership which I thought was ok (Mark Mitsubishi in Scottsdale, AZ.) my deal was done over the phone within 15 minutes and 2 screenshots (1 of my 1099K earnings 2018 and 2 bank statements mainly deposits). The salesman man who I was in contact with, it was done by mainly text messages.
> This was June 20, 2019. The salesman texts me if I wanted a manual or automatic, I chose automatic. The next question was what color? I text him silver or white, light-colored for Arizona.
> I went into the dealership on June 21, 2019. I had my new car!!
> ...


I'm not sure what you will accomplish going to the State Attorney General. The dealer offered you a deal. You accepted the deal and you signed the contract. Auto deals are rarely undone. The car dealers know the law and know how to make the contracts stick.

While I agree it was a shitty contract because you are paying sky high interest, that does not make the contract illegal. As I stated in another post, if you are paying more than 10% interest in this day and time for an auto loan, that is red flag that you can not afford the vehicle.

You might be able to cancel the service contract and get some money credited back to the account if you haven't used it. Read your service agreement to see what the terms and conditions are. That could knock up to $2700 off of what you owe.

You are upside down on this vehicle. That means you owe more that the vehicle is worth. (A lot more). You should go into a credit union and meet with a loan officer and explain your situation. You need to go in--not do this online. If you have made all of your payments on time then you have a shot at it. See what it would take to get the car refinanced to a reasonable interest rate. If you can't get it refinanced then your best bet is to double up on the payments and get this paid off as quickly as possible. You haven't even knocked $1000 off of the amount you owe yet. Almost $400 of your $500 monthly payment is going towards interest.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

SHalester said:


> not sure about anywhere else but dealerships here were labeled 'essential' and never closed. In fact, my last ride during SAH was to a dealership.
> Pretty sure none here in 'panic' mode as their ability to sell was never compromised. Maybe not a lot of lookers, but those who were clearly going to buy, did.
> They wouldn't leap at a clear low balled 'offer'. However, based on ads, they sure are making offers to get people to purchase.


I think he was referring to the factories being closed, not the dealerships.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> MSRP $42,000 2020 4Runner TRD Offroad at $39,000. Special deal from the dealership &#128515; Party is about to start. I will keep my cool. In two months, I will tell them here is the $15,000 downpayment check. I want that 4Runner for $34,000 with a full tank of gas &#128515;


On new vehicles , they just want to move the inventory. If they make $$$ or break even is not really a issue. Even if they just break even, dealership gets discount on future vehicles from the manufacturer( if they meet the quarterly quota).Dealership can lose 1000$ on a new vehicle and still come out ahead . Total cash deal can get 2-3000$ off the price.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's what you do. Open up two or three credit cards go Max them out putting a Hefty down payment on another car. quit paying on this one NOW! Then here in about six months go hire yourself a bankruptcy attorney. Voila!! 

Save all the smart-ass comments people I know it's technically bad advice but it's the only way he's going to get out of this debt. This guy has no other choice!!!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Here's what you do. Open up two or three credit cards go Max them out putting a Hefty down payment on another car. quit paying on this one NOW! Then here in about six months go hire yourself a bankruptcy attorney. Voila!!
> 
> Save all the smart-ass comments people I know it's technically bad advice but it's the only way he's going to get out of this debt. This guy has no other choice!!!


Surprised you didn't bring up insurance fraud as an option as well. Or leaving it unlocked with the key in it in pretty much any large city. It will get dealt with.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Here's what you do. Open up two or three credit cards go Max them out putting a Hefty down payment on another car. quit paying on this one NOW! Then here in about six months go hire yourself a bankruptcy attorney. Voila!!
> 
> Save all the smart-ass comments people I know it's technically bad advice but it's the only way he's going to get out of this debt. This guy has no other choice!!!


He didn't have credit history before and now getting a good one. Been radioactive to creditors for years doesn't seem to be worth it. 
It one of life lessons. His trying to get out of the shit as well not trying to wreck his life even more.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> He didn't have credit history before and now getting a good one. Been radioactive to creditors for years doesn't seem to be worth it.
> It one of life lessons. His trying to get out of the shit as well not trying to wreck his life even more.


Couching this atrocity under the banner of 'getting a good credit history' is amusing


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Couching this atrocity under the banner of 'getting a good credit history' is amusing :smiles:


He signed the contracts and he accepted the contract terms and conditions. If he didn't agree with the overpriced interest rates and whatever they added onto it then he should of read the contract in details and said no.

Everyone has a choice and once those that choice is made then there are consequences. This is said consequence.
Do I think the interest is BS? Yes do I think the dealer tact on cost for a young person BS yes. Am I surprised though? No.

I got offered 40% PA interest rate on a 13k vehicle because I didn't have a credit history when I was looking at my 1st car. I didn't take it. Was a long time ago but the thing is when you got zero credit history you are unproven and untested and very few creditors want to even touch you and the ones that do are basically legal loan sharks.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> He signed the contracts and he accepted the contract terms and conditions. If he didn't agree with the overpriced interest rates and whatever they added onto it then he should of read the contract in details and said no.


Yep. And they saw him coming a mile away.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Yep. And they saw him coming a mile away.


His probably young with a bushy tail and bright eyed. What done is done but the benefit is that his credit rating is going to be in the good into the very good range by the time it all said and done and he'll be able to get a home loan at a good interest rate and down the track get a better car with much better interest rates.

It not the worst it could have been as the dealers could of chuck him on 7 year finance at that interest rate or higher and padded in even more costs then they already have. It can be a lot worst. Certainly not the worst i've seen.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> His probably young with a bushy tail and bright eyed. What done is done but the benefit is that his credit rating is going to be in the good into the very good range by the time it all said and done and he'll be able to get a home loan at a good interest rate and down the track get a better car with much better interest rates.
> 
> It not the worst it could have been as the dealers could of chuck him on 7 year finance at that interest rate or higher and padded in even more costs then they already have. It can be a lot worst. Certainly not the worst i've seen.


It's all foolish.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Here's what you do. Open up two or three credit cards go Max them out putting a Hefty down payment on another car. quit paying on this one NOW! Then here in about six months go hire yourself a bankruptcy attorney. Voila!!
> 
> Save all the smart-ass comments people I know it's technically bad advice but it's the only way he's going to get out of this debt. This guy has no other choice!!!


I have $32,000 credit line on one of my credit cards. Will they accept it for a downpayment?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> I have $32,000 credit line on one of my credit cards. Will they accept it for a downpayment?


Don't do it. Buy something used you can pay cash for, or pay off in a year. It's easier to make money by not spending money you don't have.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

NorCalPhil said:


> Don't do it. Buy something used you can pay cash for, or pay off in a year. It's easier to make money by not spending money you don't have.


No I was thinking off using my credit card for rewards and then pay it off in a couple of days. I am putting down some money on the 4Runner anyways. So why not use my credit card! And I am buying a brand new 4Runner because it will be my last car till at least 2035, at least! This is the perfect time to buy it as auto industry are desperate. Car prices are going down.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

What ever you do op, don't do what Daisy said, talk about out of the pan into the fire &#128580;

1st off go see if you are on the hook for the loan amount and ALL the interest if you pay it off early or not. Or just loan amount plus interest as it occurs.

2nd Pay on time with that loan for 6 months, then do as a different poster said and see if a credit union will buy out loan and give you a lower rate.

3rd Keep making those big payments even after you get the new rate to pay this off.

4th Ask for financial advice before making financial decisions.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

I want this color &#128525;


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 472592
> 
> 
> What ever you do op, don't do what this lady said, talk about out of the pan into the fire &#128580;
> ...


They take the easy way out and declare bankruptcy and stuck just driving Uber for years 
What you proposed is a lot better then committing insurance fraud or credit fraud.



Muhammad D said:


> No I was thinking off using my credit card for rewards and then pay it off in a couple of days. I am putting down some money on the 4Runner anyways. So why not use my credit card! And I am buying a brand new 4Runner because it will be my last car till at least 2035, at least! This is the perfect time to buy it as auto industry are desperate. Car prices are going down.


You got ur heart set on the car so just go buy it mate. Read the details of the contract & if in doubt get a lawyer to read it to you in detail and explain it to you in plain english and that might be the best hundred dollars you spent in ur life.

Because hundred something dollars upfront could potentially save you thousands of dollars by signing a contract that you don't completely understand. Saving you from making the same mistakes 99% of the people make.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> They take the easy way out and declare bankruptcy and stuck just driving Uber for years
> What you proposed is a lot better then committing insurance fraud or credit fraud.
> 
> 
> ...


Lawyer for a car? Lol. I have purchased many cars before, for myself and for friends. I will be fine &#128513;

My current car is not too bad. But I want a 4Runner, Rav4 is not capable enough.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> They take the easy way out and declare bankruptcy and stuck just driving Uber for years
> What you proposed is a lot better then committing insurance fraud or credit fraud.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can use credit cards as down payment money, at least to my knowledge.

Yes I concur many don't believe in buying new cars but if you keep cars for 10 years or better, slighty used or new makes little difference in cost.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Muhammad D said:


> Lawyer for a car? Lol. I have purchased many cars before, for myself and for friends. I will be fine &#128513;
> 
> My current car is not too bad. But I want a 4Runner, Rav4 is not capable enough.
> 
> ...


That good :biggrin: just a lot of people get screwed up because they get blinded by the new purchase and they just sign whatever in front of them without reading a thing in detail.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I don't think you can use credit cards as down payment money, at least to my knowledge.
> 
> Yes I concur many don't believe in buying new cars but if you keep cars for 10 years or better, slighty used or new makes little difference in cost.


I don't think dealers care where the money is coming from for the "deposit" but I think they'll be reluctant to accept such a large deposit because they won't be making any money in the finance end. That $39 000 looking like it has some strings to it and maybe continent on dealer financing on their terms.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> That good :biggrin: just a lot of people get screwed up because they get blinded by the new purchase and they just sign whatever in front of them without reading a thing in detail.
> 
> 
> I don't think dealers care where the money is coming from for the "deposit" but I think they'll be reluctant to accept such a large deposit because they won't be making any money in the finance end.


Dealers will lose money on credit cards specially American Express. I can't believe they can say yes to Credit Cards. It will hurt their profit.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Muhammad D said:


> Dealers will lose money on credit cards specially American Express. I can't believe they can say yes to Credit Cards. It will hurt their profit.


DW about dealers losing money they always get you on something else to make up the profits. They are experts at squeezing every last dollar out of the customer. It what they do everyday to thousands of customers every month.

You got to imagine yourself as a 1st time boxer in the ring while they are the heavy weight champion boxer of the world. They done it a million times before. They have a hell of a lot more practice and they have actual training and experience behind them to squeeze every last dollar out of you. If they can't do it they'll walk away from the deal just like you'll walk away.

Dealers will not take a deal where they lose money. Doesn't matter how much they whine, complain and actually cry in front of you. It is all an act and show for you to enjoy.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Muhammad D said:


> Dealers will lose money on credit cards specially American Express. I can't believe they can say yes to Credit Cards. It will hurt their profit.


Most dealers will take up to $5000 on a credit card towards a vehicle purchase.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

My lender will be Toyota Financial like always. They like stupid me 😁


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey @Muhammad D if you're gonna keep it for 15 years(smart). It maybe better to pay some extra for exactly what you want, no compromises.

This is my first keep for a decade or better car but now I understand why people pay the extra for a Lexus.

I want a weekend car to go along with my Rav now. If I would've ponyed up for the Lexus, the weekend and commute car would be one in the same.

Ultimately saving me money.



Muhammad D said:


> My lender will be Toyota Financial like always. They like stupid me &#128513;


Omni


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> No I was thinking off using my credit card for rewards and then pay it off in a couple of days. I am putting down some money on the 4Runner anyways. So why not use my credit card! And I am buying a brand new 4Runner because it will be my last car till at least 2035, at least! This is the perfect time to buy it as auto industry are desperate. Car prices are going down.


I don't know if you can use a CC as a down payment. I'm the wrong person to ask on this. I don't buy new cars or use credit.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Hey @Muhammad D if you're gonna keep it for 15 years(smart). It maybe better to pay some extra for exactly what you want, no compromises.
> 
> This is my first keep for a decade or better car but now I understand why people pay the extra for a Lexus.
> 
> ...


I like Lexus too. But Lexus cousin of 4Runner is the GX460 which is $65,000 fully loaded. It is way beyond my budget. $65,000 is too much for anyone frankly speaking. GX is as bullet-proof as the 4Runner. It is called Landcruiser Prado outside US.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> I like Lexus too. But Lexus cousin of 4Runner is the GX460 which is $65,000 fully loaded. It is way beyond my budget. $65,000 is too much for anyone frankly speaking. GX is as bullet-proof as the 4Runner. It is called Landcruiser Prado outside US.


I know &#128557; Toyota wants an arm, leg, daughter, and two nieces for new Lexus.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I know &#128557; Toyota wants an arm, leg, daughter, and two nieces for new Lexus.


2022 redesigned Lexus LX570 is going to be MSRP $130,000 &#128513;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> 2021 Lexus LX570 is going to be MSRP $130,000 &#128513;


People still buy them because they last forever. The only cheap used Lexus are those past the 10-15 year mark.

Idk just gonna get a Camaro cash for fun car.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> People still buy them because they last forever. The only cheap used Lexus are those past the 10-15 year mark.
> 
> Idk just gonna get a Camaro cash for fun car.


Exactly. They are as bullet-proof as Toyotas. Now watch this and think which other luxury SUV is as capable as this. None. Lexus has every right to charge $130,000 for the next LX570. Lexus sells quality, not German junk which will fall apart.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> I have $32,000 credit line on one of my credit cards. Will they accept it for a downpayment?


No, too much risk of defaulting on debt credit cards won't allow it...I believe you would be better off getting a line of credit at one of the major casinos in Las Vegas...


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Muhammad D said:


> I have $32,000 credit line on one of my credit cards. Will they accept it for a downpayment?


If you have one of those credit card checks that they send out, you can use that check for up to your $32,000 limit unless otherwise restricted by the credit card company. Sometimes those checks have a 0% or low interest rate, for an extended period of time, and I have purchased vehicles with those checks. Read the fine print. Make sure that it makes sense. There is often a fee for writing the check of 2-5%. Sometimes the fee is capped at $100.

The great thing is that you get the title to the vehicle free and clear. You will need to either pay the credit card check off prior to the low interest rate expiring or finance the vehicle before the low interest rate expires. A good local banker is good to have when you are doing this. Let them know exactly what you are doing and tell them you may need to come to them before the low interest rate expires.

When you use one of those checks, you need to make sure you do not have any other balance on the card and you need to make sure you put the card away and not use it until you have the check amount paid off.

The dealer will take the credit card check because it does not cost them anything to take it. It's just like any other check.

On your credit report it will show that you have a high utilization of credit cards while the credit card check is outstanding. Once you pay the check off, then your credit score will zoom and they will usually offer you more cards and more low interest offers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

cableguy58 said:


> Im in the car business and just because their is a pandemic we don't discount cars or want to give them away you all think you can walk in and tell us what you want to pay we laugh at you and just string you along like you do to us. In two months dealers wont have any inventory because the factory have been shout down for 3 months so you best buy that car now it wont be cheaper in 2 months when their is only a couple of dealers who have a truck like that in stock. So if you think you can low ball them and tell them how to run their business sick of people like you why don't you go to the gas station and tell them you want to pay .99 cents a gallon they will laugh at you or go to a high end steak house and order the porterhouse for 2 that's $100 and ask if you can pay $16.95 what the hamburger cost's no happening they would throw your ass out the problem is you get rebate and it's never enough and then you post all over social media that the dealer ripped me off no profit is not a dirty word all businesses are in it for profit.


I wouldn't pay $16.95 for a hamburger.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

In gambling, this is called plunging...


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> I worked for Metro PCS for a while. I was the store manager for a dealer in New York City. When I sold a plan to the customer, the 1st month's bill would go to the dealer, we called it FSB. The dealer would get $60 for a $60 plan. And I was very good in selling, I used to do some crazy deals. I would sell a $100 phone for $80, so that I could push $60 plan on the customer. And then would sell a $5 accessory for $29.99 to some other customer &#128513; Losses on some items and then big profits on others. At the end of the day, I made lots of money on FSB and accessories. Dealer was happy with me &#128513; Since I was the manager too, I knew all the deals that the dealer did including putting $29.99 stickers on those crappy accessories &#128513;
> I am pretty sure car dealers have hidden profits like that. That'a why I never buy extended warranty and other crap from them.


You'd hate me as a customer. Any accessory(case, earbuds, sps, etc). You can get on Ebay for between $3-$10. I buy new phones every once in a while, but you want me to get the $60 plan? No problem. I simply say" waive activation fee & taxes, charge me exactly $60 for the monthly service fee(for your "FREE phone")& you got a deal.

8/10 Ive been able to do that.

Also, a week before I buy a new phone, I buy a case & sp online for about $10 shipped(combined)& bring it with me to the store & then ask the sales guy to put it on for me. If they refuse, I just put that stuff on in the car. Bottom line is: you're not making a whole lot of extra $$$ off me.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll pay the dealership $9,999 cash for a fully loaded 2021 Prius Prime Limited, 2021 Fully Loaded Camry TRD, Fully Loaded 2021 Camry Limited Hybrid, or 2021 Fully Loaded Avalon TRD, and that's my final offer.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Talked to 6 Honda dealers In Bay Area. All of them let me walked out. One even told me they would still sell for more than this if they hold for 3-4 more months. That’s is toward the end of memorial weekend. Finally found one that is willing to sell for about 1k less than others. Took it on 5/31. All of them gave me about 4k off MSRP, so it’s little below sticker price after all taxes and fees. One dealer agreed with my offer price, and his boss came back to ask for $1000 more. Walked out


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> Ok, I bought a brand new 2019 Mitsubishi Mirage G4 June 21, 2019. The car is great, love it!! Only had 17 miles on it, now since I drive for Uber it has 43,234 miles.
> Here is the negative, I had no credit (bad or good) I paid 100.00 and drove off the lot (I can provide photocopy). The dealership which I thought was ok (Mark Mitsubishi in Scottsdale, AZ.) my deal was done over the phone within 15 minutes and 2 screenshots (1 of my 1099K earnings 2018 and 2 bank statements mainly deposits). The salesman man who I was in contact with, it was done by mainly text messages.
> This was June 20, 2019. The salesman texts me if I wanted a manual or automatic, I chose automatic. The next question was what color? I text him silver or white, light-colored for Arizona.
> I went into the dealership on June 21, 2019. I had my new car!!
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your experience. I thought I was already taken advantage by the bank. When I first come to the US in the late 2016, I also had no credit. Fortunately the car that I bought was only $10k, hence it is definitely not something that is out-of-reach. A year later, I approached Chase Auto for my 2nd car but they gave me a 7.2% interest. In 2019, I also financed my 3rd car through Chase. Although this time they offered me a 5.3%, this is still higher than the national average (I guess?). In both cases, I rather chose to sacrifice my entertainment and health to pay both cars off in one year. No kidding, instant noodles were my best friend at that time.

If you have no credit history, you may as well to approach Wells Fargo. My sister, who has only been in the States for a year, got her car financed through Wells Fargo at 4.8%. While it may still sound outrageous to most people, it is already better than any of my previous loans.

Anyway, I would have simply walked away from the dealer if I was offered your interest rate. 26% is too ridiculous. With $37k, you could have bought a brand new Lexus UX (a mini SUV)! I won't hesitate to let my credit score to take a hit compared with paying more than twice of what a car is worth. Have you re-financed your car elsewhere? As a side note, all inquiries for car loans will only be counted as one record, if conducted within 2 weeks. Hence, it causes no harm to shop around.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> I have $32,000 credit line on one of my credit cards. Will they accept it for a downpayment?














Immoralized said:


> You got ur heart set on the car so just go buy it mate.


Pretty much what I've been saying for weeks already. If the damn 4Runner will be his car for the next 10-15 years, or what ever, then what the hell does another grand or two matter? Especially since he seems to know damn well those magnificent things called Toyota 4Runners don't go on fire sale, anyway.

Get it done already and be done with it. Then we get to enjoy all his threads about how great his new 4Runner is. :thumbup:



Bob Reynolds said:


> Sometimes those checks have a 0% or low interest rate, for an extended period of time, and I have purchased vehicles with those checks.


That's what my wife did when we bought her Tahoe three years ago, just to collect rewards points and then paid it off a couple of months later once the points showed up. :thumbup:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> He didn't have credit history before and now getting a good one. Been radioactive to creditors for years doesn't seem to be worth it.
> It one of life lessons. His trying to get out of the shit as well not trying to wreck his life even more.


 no credit is worse than bad credit, hello!
He might not have had credit history but I'm sure he probably has other debt he can include in the bankruptcy. Hell financing a car one year after a bankruptcy would get him a better interest rate than what he has now! Plus he wouldn't have those Lamborghini payments for a Mitsubishi!&#129335;&#127996; 


Immoralized said:


> His probably young with a bushy tail and bright eyed. What done is done but the benefit is that his credit rating is going to be in the good into the very good range by the time it all said and done and he'll be able to get a home loan at a good interest rate and down the track get a better car with much better interest rates.
> 
> It not the worst it could have been as the dealers could of chuck him on 7 year finance at that interest rate or higher and padded in even more costs then they already have. It can be a lot worst. Certainly not the worst i've seen.


A home loan? As an Uber driver? Tell me how anyone is going to get approved for a home loan with zero net income&#129300;
you actually had some credibility with me. You were like my voice of reason there for a few posts, but that just went out the window


Muhammad D said:


> No I was thinking off using my credit card for rewards and then pay it off in a couple of days. I am putting down some money on the 4Runner anyways. So why not use my credit card! And I am buying a brand new 4Runner because it will be my lr till at least 2035, at least! This is the perfect time to buy it as auto industry are desperate. Car prices are going down.











Exactly! Why not collect Rewards? I mean seriously, why not? I would only recommend doing this if you do have the cash to pay it off like you , within a couple of days. Definitely no longer than 30 days because interest rates on credit cards are extremely high. But I'm with you on the credit card and if the reward points get converted into something regarding travel, I'm your gal! Or travel buddy or whatever











Muhammad D said:


> Lawyer for a car? Lol. I have purchased many cars before, for myself and for friends. I will be fine &#128513;
> 
> My current car is not too bad. But I want a 4Runner, Rav4 is not capable enough.
> 
> ...


&#128175;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> no credit is worse than bad credit, hello!
> He might not have had credit history but I'm sure he probably has other debt he can include in the bankruptcy. Hell financing a car one year after a bankruptcy would get him a better interest rate than what he has now! Plus he wouldn't have those Lamborghini payments for a Mitsubishi!&#129335;&#127996;
> 
> A home loan? As an Uber driver? Tell me how anyone is going to get approved for a home loan with zero net income&#129300;
> ...


Will you please answer this. 4Runner can tow 5000 lbs. So it can tow another car say a Toyota Corolla easily, right? Corolla is no more than 3,500 lbs.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> no credit is worse than bad credit, hello!
> He might not have had credit history but I'm sure he probably has other debt he can include in the bankruptcy. Hell financing a car one year after a bankruptcy would get him a better interest rate than what he has now! Plus he wouldn't have those Lamborghini payments for a Mitsubishi!&#129335;&#127996;
> 
> A home loan? As an Uber driver? Tell me how anyone is going to get approved for a home loan with zero net income&#129300;
> ...


Never did I say you could get a mortgage with an Uber income. What I meant to say is down the road after been an Uber driver and getting serious with life and then wanting to buy a house he'll have the credit history behind him that shows he does make repayments to get a house.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Muhammad D said:


> Will you please answer this. 4Runner can tow 5000 lbs. So it can tow another car say a Toyota Corolla easily, right? Corolla is no more than 3,500 lbs.


The two capacity is going to depend on the model and the type of hitch you have on the vehicle. The owner's manual and/or the dealer will have the proper information. Keep in mind this vehicle is able to tow on an occasional basis. However towing is hard on a transmission and will shorten the life of the transmission if done on more than an occasional basis.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

This is my plan. I will finance it with zero down, hopefully at 1.9%(Toyota doesn't give 0% on 4Runners). And then I will do 24 months' payments at once. In two years I will refinance it, hopefully at 3%.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> Will you please answer this. 4Runner can tow 5000 lbs. So it can tow another car say a Toyota Corolla easily, right? Corolla is no more than 3,500 lbs.


Why are you asking this? LOL if it's a Corolla, is it worth towing? Just run it over! The 4Runner gives you that capability&#128517;



Muhammad D said:


> This is my plan. I will finance it with zero down, hopefully at 1.9%(Toyota doesn't give 0% on 4Runners). And then I will do 24 months' payments at once. In two years I will refinance it, hopefully at 3%.


You lost me now. You going to do what?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Why are you asking this? LOL if it's a Corolla, is it worth towing? Just run it over! The 4Runner gives you that capability&#128517;
> 
> You lost me now. You going to do what?


So what should I do? Put my money down you mean?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> So what should I do? Put my money down you mean?


I don't know. I'm not meaning to say anything I'm trying to figure out what you were saying LOL


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know. I'm not meaning to say anything I'm trying to figure out what you were saying LOL


See instead of putting down 24 months worth of payments, I will finanance it with zero down, and then put that money towards payments in a month. That way I will have no headache of monthly payments for two years. After two years I could either pay it off if I have enough money or I will refinance the remaining balance. With 4Runner I will be super safe. 4Runner's value will always remain more than what I will owe on it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> This is my plan. I will finance it with zero down, hopefully at 1.9%(Toyota doesn't give 0% on 4Runners). And then I will do 24 months' payments at once. In two years I will refinance it, hopefully at 3%.


Umm... You're going to initially get a loan at 1.9%, pay off 24 months worth of payments at once and then refinance at 3%? Now..., I'm definitely not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but to me it sure sounds ass-backwards kinda thing to do to go from 1.9% to 3%. -o: Then again, what the hell do I know?&#129335;‍♂

Carry on... Buy the damn thing already!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> See instead of putting down 24 months worth of payments, I will finanance it with zero down, and then put that money towards payments in a month. That way I will have no headache of monthly payments for two years. After two years I could either pay it off if I have enough money or I will refinance the remaining balance. With 4Runner I will be super safe. 4Runner's value will always remain more than what I will owe on it.


It depends on your lender. Most lenders won't let you apply money towards the future payments, relieving you of those payments. They'll apply it towards the principal on the back end of the loan, making you still responsible for the monthly payments


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Umm... You're going to initially get a loan at 1.9%, pay off 24 months worth of payments at once and then refinance at 3%? Now..., I'm definitely not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but to me that sure sounds like ass-backwards kinda thing to go from 1.9% to 3%. -o: Then again, what the hell do I know?&#129335;‍♂
> 
> Carry on... Buy the damn thing already!


It is a dumb idea, I am perfectly aware of it. But I can't resist a 4Runner. I want it so bad &#128513;
If I wasn't supporting my family all these years, I could buy 5 4Runners cash. I spent $20,000 just in the last 11 months on family.
I have no family commitments now. I should be fine. It is just me now.



Daisey77 said:


> It depends on your lender. Most lenders won't let you apply money towards the future payments, relieving you of those payments. They'll apply it towards the principal on the back end of the loan, making you still responsible for the monthly payments


Toyota financial doesn't. Friend's next payment is due is in 2022. He did the same thing, didn't put down the money.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> It is a dumb idea, I am perfectly aware of it. But I can't resist a 4Runner. I want it so bad &#128513;
> If I wasn't supporting my family all these years, I could buy 5 4Runners cash. I spent $20,000 just in the last 11 months on family.
> I have no family commitments now. I should be fine. It is just me now.
> 
> ...


If you have the cash just buy it already.

I'd wait a few months regardless because I think it'll be more of a buyer's market than now.

Have you looked at slightly used or do you HAVE to have brand-new? Under 5000 miles means they probably didn't even fart in the driver's seat yet.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

New2This said:


> If you have the cash just buy it already.
> 
> I'd wait a few months regardless because I think it'll be more of a buyer's market than now.
> 
> Have you looked at slightly used or do you HAVE to have brand-new? Under 5000 miles means they probably didn't even fart in the driver's seat yet.


I just have $15,000. That's all. I was saying that I spent most of my earnings on family.
I want a brand new 4Runner. 5000 miles used is not cheap.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> If you have the cash just buy it already.
> 
> I'd wait a few months regardless because I think it'll be more of a buyer's market than now.
> 
> Have you looked at slightly used or do you HAVE to have brand-new? Under 5000 miles means they probably didn't even fart in the driver's seat yet.


 used 4Runners go for the same price as brand new ones pretty much. It's crazy! They hold their value like something fierce.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Frankly speaking, after I lost a 31 year old brother to a freak accident in London, I am really not serious about life anymore. Before him, I lost my paternal aunt in London too. I guess foreign countries are not destined for us. I am next. Before I die in a few years, I want to enjoy my life, the few years that I have. I will buy my dream car. I will drive around the US, and visit some mountains and enjoy nature.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> Frankly speaking, after I lost a 31 year old brother to a freak accident in London, I am really not serious about life anymore. Before him, I lost my paternal aunt in London too. I guess foreign countries are not destined for us. I am next. Before I die in a few years, I want to enjoy my life, the few years that I have. I will buy my dream car. I will drive around the US, and visit some mountains and enjoy nature.


please for the love of all things lovable, if you have limited time left on your personal clock do not waste it on UP.net. ...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> Exactly. They are as bullet-proof as Toyotas. Now watch this and think which other luxury SUV is as capable as this. None. Lexus has every right to charge $130,000 for the next LX570. Lexus sells quality, not German junk which will fall apart.


I would be so awesome at getting groceries and taking the kids to soccer in that thing.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Muhammad D said:


> Frankly speaking, after I lost a 31 year old brother to a freak accident in London, I am really not serious about life anymore. Before him, I lost my paternal aunt in London too. I guess foreign countries are not destined for us. I am next. Before I die in a few years, I want to enjoy my life, the few years that I have. I will buy my dream car. I will drive around the US, and visit some mountains and enjoy nature.


I honestly can't wait to see you get it....and you have to post the pic's of the places you tour in it.....just go buy it man.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/811943909/overview/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/811943909/overview/


That's because it's White. LOL all dealerships have left on their lots here are white and its been that way for a while. No one wants white &#129335;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Nothing like getting laughed out of a dealership....


To never return again.
After becoming loyal customer of ANOTHER BRAND.
I tried to pay 1/2 of sticker price as down payment on a New Camaro years ago.

Chevy offered me any USED car on the lot.

I wanted New.

Hyundai gave me what i wanted with great interest.

G.M. still begs me to buy.



goneubering said:


> I'm definitely NOT buying any vehicle with a snorkel!!!!


If you Lived in South Louisiana
It would be Useful !


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> That's because it's White. LOL all dealerships have left on their lots here are white and its been that way for a while. No one wants white &#129335;


You can't see the color outside when you're inside.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> You can't see the color outside when you're inside.....


Thats what SHE said !


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats what SHE said !


A motto to live by.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> You can't see the color outside when you're inside.....


Yeah well it probably had beige interior too. I'd rather ride on the outside of the vehicle at that point&#128517;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah well it probably had beige interior too. I'd rather ride on the outside of the vehicle at that point&#128517;


Only dirty people hate light interiors, you ain't dirty, are ya?-o:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Only dirty people hate light interiors, you ain't dirty, are ya?-o:


Absolutely not! My passengers are though LOL JK it's not about it being light or dark. It's just the color of beige inside of a vehicle. I don't know what it is but I absolutely despise it. That is probably the only color that will be a deal-breaker when buying a vehicle. The exterior color is white. although I could suck it up if I HAD to. Beige, no go! I apologize to anyone with a beige interior but for me, I can't. I don't know what it is but I just can't


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Nothing like getting laughed out of a dealership....


My money, my rules. As long as the request is reasonable (no, 50% off is not, nor is $10k off MSRP) dealerships will sell.

Many times I've done my pricing and went in with an offer on a vehicle only to get turned down in person, then get a call a few days later asking me to come back down. Usually I lower my offer into the insane territority, telling them flat out: I walked in with money to buy, made a resonable, but admittedly not great offer, and they refused. There will always be another car for sale.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Wonder if you could choose beige over beige...? &#129300;

https://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2016/02/2016-toyota-4runner-trd-pro-review-take-two/
I know, I know... It's a 2016 and I have no idea whatsoever if the cool color is still available, but anyway...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Wonder if you could choose beige over beige...? &#129300;
> 
> https://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2016/02/2016-toyota-4runner-trd-pro-review-take-two/
> I know, I know... It's a 2016 and I have no idea whatsoever if the cool color is still available, but anyway...


&#128517;&#128517; You're killing me here! I could do the exterior but not the interior&#128556;

If I'm correct, they only had that quicksand on 4Runners in 2016. They still have that color on Tacoma's I believe but on the 4Runner it was only 1 year. In 2018 they have the calvary blue that I think I would have sold my organs on the black market for LOL


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> My money, my rules. As long as the request is reasonable (no, 50% off is not, nor is $10k off MSRP) dealerships will sell.


I beg to differ on the $10k off. Chevy had some 20% off specials about 4 years ago. I got about $11k off of MSRP. The only caveat is that I had to drive 11.5 hours each way to get the vehicle. I suspect that if Covid is still a thing by December, you're going to see some serious s#!t, as Doc Brown would say.

Oh and sure I'll help torment the OP......

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/815043600/overview/?aff=share_text


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I beg to differ on the $10k off. Chevy had some 20% off specials about 4 years ago.


Agreed. 10K is the *minimum* you should expect get off if you're buying a new GM truck/SUV. Pretty sure the same goes for other domestic trucks/SUVs.

So yeah, it depends on the vehicle. Yeah, you're not getting 10K off a 25K vehicle, but on a 50K vehicle, that's commonplace. Not with every brand/models, of course.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

This thread got me interested to browse local ads.
Found a 2002 4Runner SR5 4wd 116k mi. 30% under KBB. I'm awaiting to hear if was scam. Any thoughts on 3rd Gen.? (Sorry its so 'old'---for those of us who wanted to pay cash for 2nd auto w/some quality & reliability in responsible manner any feedback appreciated.)


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks but input not needed: Seller had sold several times over so my 10% over ad's listing price only garnered me a "Sorry, its Sold" email...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> This thread got me interested to browse local ads.
> Found a 2002 4Runner SR5 4wd 116k mi. 30% under KBB. I'm awaiting to hear if was scam. Any thoughts on 3rd Gen.? (Sorry its so 'old'---for those of us who wanted to pay cash for 2nd auto w/some quality & reliability in responsible manner any feedback appreciated.)





DeadHeadDriver said:


> Thanks but input not needed: Seller had sold several times over so my 10% over ad's listing price only garnered me a "Sorry, its Sold" email...


Oh man that sucks. Sorry. 3rd Gen Runners are great and are viewed by many as the best Gen for 4Runners. The third gen is definitely what kicked off The 4Runner passion. If you can get your hands on a 3rd gen, I would definitely do it


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The 4Runner is nice... it's been around for a long time too. How about the Bronco?






The First Edition Bronco has already been sold out...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The 4Runner is nice... it's been around for a long time too. How about the Bronco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have a 93 Ford Bronco. I would actually love to see these make a comeback. However I'm not the biggest Ford fan. I do like their trucks and I think their trucks have saved the Ford name. While I'm not a huge Ford fan, I am keeping an open mind about the Bronco . over all their trucks do good and I would really like to see the Bronco make it. I need to study up on this new Bronco!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I used to have a 93 Ford Bronco. I would actually love to see these make a comeback. However I'm not the biggest Ford fan. I do like their trucks and I think their trucks have saved the Ford name. While I'm not a huge Ford fan, I am keeping an open mind about the Bronco . over all their trucks do good and I would really like to see the Bronco make it. I need to study up on this new Bronco!


I've always been a fan of the older Bronco's as well. I'm a Ford guy (more on the truck side vs. cars) and it was my wife who convinced me to go with a Fusion and I have to say it's a great car. That did start a chain reaction because a few days after I got the Fusion we were at the LA Auto Show and my wife liked the new Mustang Mach-E so much we put a deposit down on a First Edition model.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Neighbor just bought a 2020 Chrysler 300 AWD black/black from Hertz Fleet sales, MSRP was $41,500 he paid $28,000, has 8,400 miles on it. He took it to his mechanic for check out before signing the papers, his mechanic "found" 3 recalls, 4 TSB's and a "broken" oxygen sensor wire. Hertz knocked $4,000 more off the price and got him 1.9% financing for 72 months. He sold his 5 yr old MKZ for $15,000, so when the first payment comes due, he'll already be well ahead.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

only 3000 off that is nothing . 
Wait a few will say in october buy that new truck for 33000. values will drop drastically soon when the new year nears .
In a few months the 2021 will be out on the market nobody buying the 2020 .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> only 3000 off that is nothing .
> Wait a few will say in october buy that new truck for 33000. values will drop drastically soon when the new year nears .
> In a few months the 2021 will be out on the market nobody buying the 2020 .


Here are the lots are empty. They're pushing vehicles and none are coming in. I don't know if 2021s will come in at the pace they typically do. If not we might not see those crazy deals. But I do know a guy who was looking at a 2020 pickup truck. Boy he should have jumped all over that. His payments would have been anywhere from 150 to 250 on a truck with an MSRP of 30 some thousand!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey @Muhammad D did you get your Phoruna yet?


----------



## Khorasani (Jul 26, 2020)

I know Muhammad personally, he is a good friend of mine. He is such a 4Runner fanatic. I adviced him to be patient for a few more months until his job is permanent. His 2019 Rav4 Adventure is not a bad car after all. He agreed and he will be patient. Patience is a virtue and the fruit of patience is very sweet.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Here are the lots are empty. They're pushing vehicles and none are coming in. I don't know if 2021s will come in at the pace they typically do. If not we might not see those crazy deals. But I do know a guy who was looking at a 2020 pickup truck. Boy he should have jumped all over that. His payments would have been anywhere from 150 to 250 on a truck with an MSRP of 30 some thousand!


I tried to deal just yesterday, and some dealerships are still trying to play their little games. Had a salesman try to tell me that OTD price doesn't matter, that it was all about monthly payment. It's almost insulting to deal with some of these car salesmen. I wound up walking out. They were actually asking $43,000 for a $50,000 truck. Guess they weren't ready to deal.


----------



## panzer group 6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Nothing like getting laughed out of a dealership....


Agreed,
The reality is New and Used car Prices are going UP UP
Supply and demand
Supply is low and demand remains high.
https://www.thedrive.com/news/34973/dealers-are-freaking-out-over-new-car-inventory-shortage
https://www.thedrive.com/news/33803/dealers-are-running-out-of-new-and-used-vehicles
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/05/cars/car-dealerships-low-inventories/index.html


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

panzer group 6 said:


> Agreed,
> The reality is New and Used car Prices are going UP UP
> Supply and demand
> Supply is low and demand remains high.
> ...


I'm glad I jumped then. Just bought a new truck but had to get rid of my Uber car in the process. I did manage to get 0% APR, so there's that.


----------

